# clivage



## ireth87j

¿alguien me podría decir que son lignes de clivage? quiere decir algo así como líneas de división? el contexto en el que aparece es: ce sont enfin les nombreuses lignes de clivage dans les mouvements "gauchistes".


----------



## swift

Hola:

En el sentido propio, lignes de clivage se refiere a esto:



> *2.* [En parlant d'un minerai cristallisé]  Fait de se cliver.


Pero en tu frase, me parece que se trata de esta acepción:



> *B.−* _P. ext._  Faculté de pouvoir être scindé en différentes parties.
> 
> *2.* Domaine _soc., pol., écon._ _Clivages idéologiques, partisans; clivage de la société._ _Les clivages de l'économie coupaient la nation_ (M. Déat ds _L'Œuvre,_ 29 juin 1941).


Fuente: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/clivage

Leí "líneas de clivaje" en este documento: http://www.nuso.org/upload/articulos/2966_1.pdf



> Así, en estos tres países el pluripartidismo traduce netamente las principales líneas de clivaje de orden socioeconómico, y el realineamiento posterior, que se produce en los años 90 con la implementación de políticas neoliberales


Saludos,


swift


----------



## ireth87j

vale, muchas gracias, creo que intentaré eso entonces, gracias de nuevo.


----------



## totor

Tal vez se podría simplificar diciendo sencillamente *las cuantiosas divisiones en los movimientos "izquierdistas*".

*Divisiones* que, a decir verdad, son el pan nuestro de cada día  .


----------



## ireth87j

vale, tampoco me parece mala idea, de lo que no estoy tan seguro es de traducir gauchiste como izquierdista!!... en fin...  muchas gracias.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Hola, el clivaje en ciencia política son las "fracturas" en torno a las cuales los votantes se dividen en un determinado momento histórico y adquieren  una identidad colectiva respecto de esa división.  En consecuencia los partidos políticos se forman o se alinean   Por ej. Iglesia-Estado: esta fractura en su momento dio lugar al surgimiento de partidos políticos confesionales (tipo democracia cristiana) o seculares. La revolución industrial dio lugar al clivaje capital-trabajo, a partir del cual surge en Inglaterra la dicotomía liberales-laboristas. Otro clivaje tradicional:  centro-periferia: partidos regionalistas vs partidos centralistas. 

Respecto de la traducción, la palabra clivaje ya está establecida _de facto_.  Sin embargo en algunas traducciones españolas optan por la palabra "fractura" o también "división". De hecho un texto de referencia sobre el tema, de Lipset y Rokkan, fue traducido como "Estructuras de división, sistemas de partidos, y alineamientos electorales". Pero tengo libros de la misma editorial (Ariel Ciencia Política) donde está traducido como "fractura". En América Latina, quizás por la mayor influencia del inglés, usamos  más "clivaje".

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Jenesaisrien:

Gracias por esa aclaración. Yo pensé en ruptura, o separación. Y curiosamente, se me vino a la mente la ficticia "separación Estado-Iglesia" que se dio a finales del siglo XIX en Costa Rica.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## ireth87j

ah, vale, gracias jenesaisrien, me ha servido de gran ayuda!


----------



## Jenesaisrien

De nada 

Olvidé mencionar que, personalmente, "clivaje" y "fractura" me parecen más adecuadas que "división".


----------



## Miryamm

Hola, Busca en Wikipedia  clivage. Es una escinsión. Por lo tanto se puede usar.


----------



## ireth87j

hola, pues he mirado clivage en la wikipedia y después en la RAE, pero creo que al final me decantaré por fractura, ya que clivage no aparece registrado en el diccionario, pero gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## esteban

En algunos casos, me parece que "clivage" (siempre con esa idea de "división") puede traducirse por "brecha" en español.

Le clivage entre les pauvres et les riches <=> La brecha entre pobres y ricos

Saludos
esteban


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola, 

Le clivage no es solamente una separación. Es sobre todo el producto de un momento que puede ser estudiado (como lo explica excelentemente jenesaisrien) y definido... 

Prefiero fracturas a "brecha" (que me parece que es más la traducción del inglés _gap)_


Nos vemos


----------



## Thomas Ivy

como lo puedo traducir 

dépasse tous les clivages politiques

sobrepasa las politicas ...

si me dan su opinion me ayudarian mucho.


----------



## totor

Mira todos los posts de este hilo, Thomas, y encontrarás varias opciones.


----------



## Nikem

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¿Les parece que debería sacar el "ce" en esta frase? ¿Es decir, no traducir "las líneas de ese clivaje"?

Quelles sont actuellement les termes du débat et les lignes de ce clivage ? 
 ¿Cuáles son los términos del debate y sus líneas de clivaje?

Gracias!


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Nikem:

En esa frase, el pronombre "ce" actúa como señalador de "clivage". Probablemente, el autor ya lo ha descrito y por eso emplea ese pronombre con el fin de retomarlo (funciona como una anáfora). De modo que no parece apropiado suprimirlo en la versión castellana.

Pero espera más comentarios, por favor.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nikem said:


> ¿Les parece que debería sacar el "ce" en esta frase? ¿Es decir, no traducir "las líneas de ese clivaje"?
> Quelles sont actuellement les termes du débat et les lignes de ce clivage ? ¿Cuáles son los términos del debate y sus líneas de clivaje?



No solo no debes suprimirlo sino que, además, debes tener cuidado en cómo traduces "les lignes".

Por otro lado, también debes asegurarte que, en tu contexto, _clivage_ admite _clivaje _por traducción.


----------



## Nikem

Sí, tenés razón, Víctor.
"Líneas de conflicto" me parece mejor.

Según el Wikcionario, clivaje es:
1 En Sociología*
Líneas de conflicto* o división sociales existentes en la representación que los actores se hacen del sistema social en el que habitan, y que influyen en sus adscripciones subjetivas, en el comportamiento electoral y en el sistema de partidos.¿Qué tal así?
Si no también se me ocurre "los puntos de conflicto" o "los puntos conflictivos sobre el tema".

Ahí va más contexto:

 Comment en est-on arrivé là ? Pourquoi le projet de développer ce qui est considéré depuis très longtemps comme une discipline scientifique dans d’autres pays suscite t-il une telle polémique en France ? Quelles sont actuellement les termes du débat et les *lignes de ce clivage* ? Pour le comprendre, je me propose d’abord de retracer brièvement l’histoire du « non développement » de cette discipline en France.


----------



## plemy

Sería bueno saber de qué disciplina se está hablando..
propongo
líneas de esa ruptura
líneas de dicho antagonismo


----------



## Ombligusa2013

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos, ¿cómo traduciríais la frase "Cela relèverait d'un clivage" en este texto?

En 2015, une équipe de scientifiques, se basant sur des personnes bilingues anglais-allemand, ont
découvert combien chaque langue déterminait un champs lexical et même une vision différente. En anglais, la
plupart se concentraient sur l’action en elle-même, tandis qu'en allemand, le contexte devenait beaucoup plus
important. Pour les chercheurs, *cela relèverait d'un clivage*.

Gracias por adelantado.

2 ° mensaje

El texto es material de estudio para mi uso personal. Accesible en https://s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/cado-fap/Cours+Gratuit+Lecon+1+Exercice.pdf En cuanto al "contexto", no sé qué más incluir.
No estoy segura de entender lo que significa la frase en negrita y, ya que estoy estudiando, no querría aprenderlo mal.
Mi intento es "esto reveló una ...división?"


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Por ahí va la cosa, pero tené en cuenta que la palabra "clivaje" se usa en muchísimas ciencias. Acá te paso un enlace de desambiguación de Wikipedia, que te va a dar una idea general: Clivaje (desambiguación) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. (No es tema de tu consulta actual, así que no puedo desviarme, pero: ojo con la traducción de "relever de". Consultá nuestros hilos al respecto).


----------



## Paquita

Sin ninguna garantía:
Entiendo este "clivage" como en este diccionario


> CLIVAGE : Définition de CLIVAGE
> Faculté de pouvoir être scindé en différentes parties.


 es decir la idea (a mi modo de ver) de que hay dos partes distintas en el cerebro de los bilingës y que cada una "contiene" y "procesa" los datos de cada lengua de forma distinta. No estoy segura de que división sea lo más adecuado...pero no puedo proponerte otra traducción (¿partición?).
En cuanto a la frase completa, entiendo "relever de" como "es debido a"  "tiene que ver con". Pero como te lo indica León, cuando hayas determinado sentido exacto y traducción de "clivage", lo mejor es abrir: relever de, buscar si encuentras algo, y de lo contrario, plantear de nuevo tu pregunta allí para afinar la traducción del verbo. Creo que es mejor ir por partes con esta expresión.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

La idea de "clivage" es la de división / escisión / fractura / partición (como te señala Paquita) y al menos en ciencias humanas (que es el ámbito en el que me muevo) se lo traduce literalmente como "clivaje". En lo que respecta al verbo sinceramente te conviene visitar los hilos correspondientes ya que las posibilidades de traducción son múltiples pero no van en el sentido de "revelar". Yo, en este caso, lo habría traducido como propone Paquita. Pero eso, insisto, es tema de otro hilo. Saludos.


----------



## Ombligusa2013

Paquita said:


> Sin ninguna garantía:
> Entiendo este "clivage" como en este diccionario
> es decir la idea (a mi modo de ver) de que hay dos partes distintas en el cerebro de los bilingës y que cada una "contiene" y "procesa" los datos de cada lengua de forma distinta. No estoy segura de que división sea lo más adecuado...pero no puedo proponerte otra traducción (¿partición?).
> En cuanto a la frase completa, entiendo "relever de" como "es debido a"  "tiene que ver con". Pero como te lo indica León, cuando hayas determinado sentido exacto y traducción de "clivage", lo mejor es abrir: relever de, buscar si encuentras algo, y de lo contrario, plantear de nuevo tu pregunta allí para afinar la traducción del verbo. Creo que es mejor ir por partes con esta expresión.


Gracias @Paquita, veo que la frase es incluso más compleja de lo que me pareció en un primer momento. Le dedicaré un tiempo en cuanto lo tenga.


----------

